# WLAN lässt sich nicht mehr einschalten (Notebook)



## aXwin (1. September 2008)

*WLAN lässt sich nicht mehr einschalten (Notebook)*

Hallo,
ich habe ein Notebook von Asus Modell: Z53U.
Habe vor ein Paar tagen Vista runtergeschmissen und XP aufgesetzt. Asus liefert dafür auch die richtigen Treiber. Soweit lief alles wunderbar, auch die WLAN funktion des Notebooks klappte einwandfrei...
Ich musste laut Asus Homepage vor der Treiber installation nur die "Wireless Console 2" Installieren. Damit konnte ich dann über die Fn+F2 Taste das WLAN ein und ausschalten. 
Mein Problem ist jetzt das ich es nicht mehr einschalten kann, es kommt keine Reaktion mehr vom Programm und unten rechts ist ein kleines  rotes X im Symbol der Cosnole.... Was bedeutet das WLAN ausgeschaltet ist.
Habe schon Treiber sowie die Console deinstalliert aber immer noch keine besserung. Kann es evtl ein Defekt an der Hardware sein? Eigentlich nicht oder? Windows erkennt sie ja ohne probleme. Ich habe auch nichts neues installiert, einzigst habe ichwährend ich am "Rumträumen" war die "Blende" vom pcmcia slot rausgeschoben und wieder reingesteckt.
Ich hoffe mir kann einer helfen....


----------



## aXwin (1. September 2008)

*AW: WLAN lässt sich nicht mehr einschalten (Notebook)*

ohhh man.......
jetzt blos nicht lachen aber hab das problem gefunden..... und zwar hat das teil nen schalter fürs wlan ein und auszuschalten. da muss ich wohl irgendwie dran gekommen sein.



kann geschlossen werden!!!!


----------

